

C++ Futures at Instagram - kilimchoi
http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/121930298932/c-futures-at-instagram

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746405),
which is about the same project.

This post looks good, but there shouldn't be two of these on the front page.
I'll add a comment to the other thread mentioning it.

